# Car sickness



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know what I can give kody 12 week old baby weighs approx 3.9 kg for car sickness, I remember years ago giving sea legs to a bigger heavier puppy for same thing, want to settle his tum so he does not get fear of going in car, he travelled o.k. For the first 3 times but today he was so sick any help appreciated
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't know what you can give him....I would try again with nothing. Lady had just two bouts of car sickness...and has never again had any. might be a one time thing


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Mo, will take your advice n try again, let unknow how we go on
Thanks again 
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Let us know how it goes! I am sure someone else might know of something to give.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

There are a few threads on this . . Sami gets car sick if travel time is over 10-15 minutes. I can always tell its comming as he will begin drooling, then is sick. I try to make sure he has not eaten for at least 3 hrs before traveling, roll the window down just a bit for fresh air . . and pray. I have a high car seat so he can see out . . but honestly we have not been on any long trips for several months.


----------

